# Arrgghh!



## MA-Caver (Aug 20, 2004)

I go to the MT home page and click on forums... then see (today) that there has been 418 new posts and 116 new threads since I last checked (last night). Sooo, I click on the new posts and I get "search produced no results try elsewhere..." (or something like that) sooo I try to click on Search for new posts and get the same message... 

Okay... what gives? 
This is not the first time it's happened... so just FYI and a heads up and all that wot wot? 

 :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 20, 2004)

Same thing was happening to me, Kaith told me to do this and it worked:

Go to user cp
go to edit options
go to default thread age cut off and change it to show all threads...
don't forget to save changes 

that should take care of it.

Hope it works.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 20, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Same thing was happening to me, Kaith told me to do this and it worked:
> 
> Go to user cp
> go to edit options
> ...


I'm one of those RARE guys who can follow written instructions and  RTFM and did exactly as prescribed... guess what? I got four out of the supposed 116 new threads and 418 new posts... sigh...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2004)

Give it another try.  I reset some thingys (great techy term that) on your account.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 21, 2004)

Yep... it wurked this time... danke!  :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 21, 2004)

Thats happened to me a few times too so I just went through all my favorite haunts instead...took longer.  I'll check by User CP too. Thanks, Nalia. TW


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 23, 2004)

Ok,  this problem keeps happening to me to and I have everything set the way it has been prescribed above and has always been that way too.  It keeps happening more and more frequently now and is really getting annoying.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 23, 2004)

Ping,

Send a PM to Kaith Rustaz, he will be able to help, he was the one that helped me


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 23, 2004)

I've applied some workarounds.  Let me know if they've fixed things.


----------

